# Erias' Melodrama.



## Monstaar (Aug 28, 2013)

Doodled my fish Erias when I SHOULD have been working on comics. Sometimes you have to just let it out. I frickin' love that little fish! And yes he is this cute ALL THE TIME. IT IS WONDERFUL.


----------



## Monstaar (Aug 28, 2013)

Adding more. These are so fun. This is Cicero every time I get up or come home. Food food food all the time.


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

LOL these are adorable! Great job. :>


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

These are awesome! Great drawing and the second one is pretty funny.


----------



## Monstaar (Aug 28, 2013)

100% fact.


----------



## PunkinOfSteel (Aug 24, 2013)

lol these are awesome!


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

LOL!! These are great!


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

I love these!!!


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Wow these are the funniest thing I've seen in a while! I hope there are more but even if not, bravo for some awesome work!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Totally love those so funny and great art work thanks for sharing these with us Monstaar :-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

too epic, and definitely too true!!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

These are awesome! I love your fish!


----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

This seriously made my day!


----------



## Monstaar (Aug 28, 2013)

Every one of my bettas has one of these great mesh tubes now. But none of them love their tubes as much as Horus does. He loooves his tube.

Thank you so much for the praise. MORE TO COME 8).


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

So cute!!!!!! Made me laugh


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Omg i love them. It made my day.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm laughing so hard I'm crying. This is great. And so true. Augh!


----------

